# X570 vs X470 vs B450... ramble! ...you know who...



## Zach_01 (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh man... do I love this ramble...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2019)

My b450 aorus elite is on the avoid list lol. It handles my 2700 just fine though


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 18, 2019)

my bet in on the x570 because the number is bigger  hehehehe. In reality i dont much about the boards besides the listed specs on the websites.


----------



## Eskimonster (Nov 18, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My b450 aorus elite is on the avoid list lol. It handles my 2700 just fine though


it depends how much its listed for, your just unlucky


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> it depends how much its listed for, your just unlucky


In Canada everything is overpriced, i chose the elite as it was one of the only boards with two  m.2 slots in stock at my store. I'm more than happy with my purchase and a, fellow tpu member also has the board so I can ask for advice when needed. It handles my lil o/c quite well


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 18, 2019)

Remember that the suggestions in this video are given by taking account and concerns about the most current AM4 boards (except 300series chipset) according to features and current prices. These do not reflect choises made 3 or 6 months ago and may not apply 3 or 6 months down the road. Because prices do change...
These apply to current standards and may rather change quickly seeing holidays/discounts ahead.

Its just to give you a basic and general idea to the whole stack for now.


----------



## Deathy (Nov 18, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> according to features and current prices.


And of course, "his features" and "US prices". Things look very differently in Germany for example (no 140 USD MSI X570-A Pro). And BZ does not care about NVME storage for example. I do, that is why I went with a X570 board. But it's a good overview for the holidays, as he intended.


----------



## Turmania (Nov 18, 2019)

B450 for sure. Cheap and does the job. X570 way over priced, consumes more power a lot more power and the killer for me is that fan in the chipset. We probably see failures soon after it has been a year since launch of x570.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 18, 2019)

Deathy said:


> And of course, "his features" and "US prices". Things look very differently in Germany for example (no 140 USD MSI X570-A Pro). *And BZ does not care about NVME storage for example. I do, that is why I went with a X570 board*. But it's a good overview for the holidays, as he intended.


Because PCI-E gen 4 is a feature not utilized yet in the mainstream platform, and will be some time until it does. Don get me wrong I own a X570 Aorus Pro because I tend to keep boards for many years, and wanted to be as compatible as I can with the next 4000 series Ryzen and wanted to upgrade now (from FX8370). PCI-E 4.0 is not that much of a feature for me, at least not for the next 2~3 years. NVMe 4.0gen SSDs do not have any real benefits except sequencial transfer rates that doesnt help anything but transfering large amounts of Data at a time.. Thats why I got a fast 3.0gen NVMe SSD.
I agree to the first part though about US prices etc...



Turmania said:


> B450 for sure. Cheap and does the job. X570 way over priced, consumes more power a lot more power and the killer for me is that fan in the chipset. We probably see failures soon after it has been a year since launch of x570.


This is been said alot lately for the chipset fan and for me is not an issue at all. I place a 120mm fan near it and the PCH fan never-ever spins with temps from 45~52C(now) to 49~56C(August). Max rated temp for the chipset is 95C, so...
The power consuption is relatively nothing serious added to previous B450/X470. We are talking about +5~6W on chipset and maybe a few more here and there. Not the case...

As for the cost of X570 in general I have this...
1) It is the flagship chipset of this generation, wait for B550, without PCI-E 4.0.
2) Feature wise is well equipped (usb, LAN, audio, PCI-E, m.2)
3) Most of them have nice VRM, better than previous gen (mostly)
4) The PCI-E gen 4.0 is the feature that increases the cost mostly because of its standards in manufacturing methods. The PCI-E traces that run through the board, from slots to Chipset and/or to CPU is specially made to keep up the rated speeds and specs when compared to 3rd gen. Yes its a premium feature for now.


So considering all that then X570 is not that pricy and all depend in what you want now and/or in future.


----------



## bug (Nov 18, 2019)

My problem is, looking for an AM4 board, I cannot get the features my 3+ years old mobo has without paying through the nose. I'm looking at on-board diagnostic leds, power and reset buttons, 3 M.2 slots and dual BIOS. Well, dual BIOS seems to be gone for good, actually. I'm hoping the B550 being cheaper, it may allow builders to start putting all those things back.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 18, 2019)

Huh, nice. Turns out I didn't do so bad choosing an ASUS Prime X570-P... All those hours thinking and overthinking about it were worth it


----------



## bug (Nov 18, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Huh, nice. Turns out I didn't do so bad choosing an ASUS Prime X570-P... All those hours thinking and overthinking about it were worth it


Wow, a board without SPDIF. Haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 18, 2019)

bug said:


> Wow, a board without SPDIF. Haven't seen one of those in years.



The only SPDIF thing I've ever seen is the connector for that on my previous motherboard. So, if there are devices that use it, either they are not common around here or I simply never paid attention to them...


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 18, 2019)

Ah yeah. Buildzoids Ramble is music for our ears as geeks and nerds

But without even having seen this video, I decided what motherboard I wanted for my ryzen 9 3950X a long time ago back in July and that is Asus X570 ROG Crosshair VIII Hero and that ain't gonna change.


----------



## Deathy (Nov 18, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Because PCI-E gen 4 is a feature not utilized yet in the mainstream platform, and will be some time until it does.


Not sure where I said anything about PCIe 4.0. I said that I care about NVME storage. My B450M Mortar board I have used before has enough lanes for two x4 M.2s, the one is PCIe 2.0 and when that is used, I lose the last x16 (x4 electrically) slot from my mainbaord, so that when I use all the available M.2 slots and I use a GPU, I only have an x1 slot for expansion and that is right next to my GPU. With the X570, I have two x4 slots for the M.2s (4.0 but that wasn't the point), one x1 slot next to my GPU and the x4 slot stays open for expansion. I'm thinking of adding a 10 Gb card down the road or just another x4 NVME or a capture card. I don't want to build a PC and immediately not have any upgrade options left. I would buy a laptop or Apple if I wanted that experience. 
B450 is insanely PCIe lane limited and even only 2.0 downstream. I would have loved the option for a B550 which is the same as the B450 just with 3.0 lanes downstream and maybe two or four more of them. And there are no good X470 mATX boards, so I had to splurge out for the only decent mATX option with an X chipset and that was X570.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Yeah you just cleared that up... And for sure those recommendations cannot fulfil the 100% of the users out there and what they are seeking. Its a general suggestion based upon certain things. Beyond that everyone has to use their own preferences on top of that.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 19, 2019)

You have to remember anything without a decent VRM is garbage to him very few B350/450 X370/470 had good VRMs because manufacturers cheaped out on the first 2 generations of Ryzen .


Asus even Cheaped out on Z390 for the most part up to the Formula anyway....


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 19, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> *You have to remember anything without a decent VRM is garbage to him* very few B350/450 X370/470 had good VRMs because manufacturers cheaped out on the first 2 generations of Ryzen .
> 
> 
> Asus even Cheaped out on Z390 for the most part up to the Formula anyway....



As long as you understand his perspective which is that of a tinkerer/overclocker. People get carried away with the headline/thumbnail/hook to view the videos and forget/ignore he mentions and reiterates in this and various videos that all boards will run even a 3900X with decent airflow.

People use his videos to sway or justify their buys. Yes some boards cheap out more than others.  If it was up to him everyone be buying Reference 5700 series GPUs and all motherboards would have MSI bioses.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> As long as you understand his perspective which is that of a tinkerer/overclocker. People get carried away with sound bites and forget/ignore he mentions and reiterates in this and various videos that all boards will run even a 3900X with decent airflow.


Of course all boards will handle the 3900/3950X





						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07) - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




But... this is a comparison upon certain things. He likes to overclock but most people dont.
But... its nice to have a perspective so that everyone can make a decent choise. For example maybe two boards have the same price, similar features but the differ alot in VRMs. Wouldnt be nice to know about it?
This is one of the few examples I could make...
Its common sense to use/weight any suggestion, from anyone, within your liking, seeking of things, and never follow it blindly.



Xzibit said:


> People use his videos to sway or justify their buys. Yes some boards cheap out more then others.  *If it was up to him everyone be buying Reference 5700 series and all motherboards would have MSI bioses.*


I watched a lot of his videos and I've never come to that conclusion. Did you even see the whole thing and what he mention for BIOSes, in several parts of the video? I guess not...
Because he said he likes MSI, ASUS and Gigabyte BIOS from different line ups and different time periods...


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> I watched a lot of his videos and I've never come to that conclusion. Did you even see the whole thing and what he mention for BIOSes, in several parts of the video? I guess not...
> Because he said he likes MSI, ASUS and Gigabyte BIOS from different line ups and different time periods...



Yes, been watching his videos long before GN took notice. Maybe you havent been watching him long enough or can't pick up on his preferences.

*@ 4:50 Buildzoid - I really don't like ASRock Bios*. Thats under 5mins.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Yes, been watching his videos long before GN took notice. Maybe you havent been watching him long enough or can't pick up on his preferences.
> 
> *@ 4:50 Buildzoid - I really don't like ASRock Bios*. Thats under 5mins.


Lets go again...

You said:
*"If it was up to him everyone be buying Reference 5700 series"*

I watched his videos after 5700/XT launch. He is praising reference 5700 PCB because of its quality. Never suggested you/we dont buy anything else. Those videos of PCB analysis do not apply to all user, and its not a buy guideline. He never said that... Those videos are not for common users. To me its pretty clear and distinct. Im not going to buy my 5700XT(nitro+) according to his analysis... but according to thermal reviews.

Again you said:
*"If it was up to him* *all motherboards would have MSI bioses"
"I really don't like ASRock Bios"*

Yes, he said he does not like AsRock BIOS but also said a bunch of other stuff about all brand BIOSes across lines and time, and you picked up only one line of what he said...
And he didnt praise the MSI BIOS in this video at least not for all lines and times... You should watch the whole thing.

I dont like when people trying to stick labels on others and present them like total absolutes...
Sorry, I cant express it better, US is not where I live and grow up.


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes, he said he does not like AsRock BIOS but also said a bunch of other stuff about all brand BIOSes across lines and time, a*nd you picked up only one line of what he said...*
> And he didnt praise the MSI BIOS in this video at least not for all lines and times... You should watch the whole thing.
> 
> I dont like when people trying to stick labels on others and present them like total absolutes...
> Sorry, I cant express it better, *US is not where I live and grow up.*



I guess that's why you don't pick up on his Condescension or Sarcasm.  I find it entertaining.

He takes several jabs at bioses in his typical fashion he even says his tier list as to Bioses midway through the video. Prior to that he explains that hes assuming people buying MB over $200 are going to be using 10 Cores or more.

Like I said. As long as you understand his perspective its good info.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

BUILDZOID doesn't like much at all, but people like BUILDZOID and I'm in that number. The lad is clever, shoots from the hip, and picks apart anything you throw at him. That's his job and he's good at it. He even criticizes the system boards he speaks highly of. In most cases the closest we can get to a thumbs up from the Zoid is "this is not a bad board". I enjoy his videos. Despite his ramblings he's quite good at cutting to the chase as it were. As with any review you have to take his information with a grain of salt but I'd say he can be well worth hearing out.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Dec 4, 2019)

Cheaper options for that as well...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 4, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My b450 aorus elite is on the avoid list lol. It handles my 2700 just fine though


3.6 on all core is not really asking much from the VRM...

You start asking 100A from that VRM and good luck with keeping it cool.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 4, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> 3.6 on all core is not really asking much from the VRM...
> 
> You start asking 100A from that VRM and good luck with keeping it cool.


Never said it was, was just noting my board was on his avoid list


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Dec 4, 2019)

Despite the warnings I opted for the Crosshair Hero X570. I like the idea of PCIe gen 4 even if the only real current benefit is NVMe and accelerated storage. The whole concept of double the bandwidth isn't easy for me to ignore. Buildzoid said the board is a little overpriced but I noticed he couldn't pick many holes in it beyond that.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 4, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Never said it was, was just noting my board was on his avoid list


Yes, it's because VRMs are one of the things he places a lot of emphasis on...


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Dec 4, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Yes, it's because VRMs are one of the things he places a lot of emphasis on...



Because he's hard core into overclocking.


----------



## Xzibit (Dec 4, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Because he's hard core into overclocking.



Hes particular to what he likes too. Mid year before his Gigabyte trip he disclosed he hardly tinkers with new hardware and personally prefers tinkering with old hardware like Radeon 290X if I recall and his more current GPUs are in his drawer/cabinet collecting dust.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 4, 2019)

That's the story of most people who like tinkering and OCing hardware... I have the same problem even though I've confined myself to LGA1150 and avoided GPU OCing... Just end up getting more hardware than you have time to use.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 4, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Because he's hard core into overclocking.




Also the VRM is the one major thing on the board you can't change so if you buy one with a shit vrm the best you can do is strap an ugly fan to it.... need more usb no problem... need 5G or 10G lan no problem... need wifi no problem... need better audio no problem... The other thing I've noticed is people buying boards in similar price categories that offer similar features but significantly worse vrm's which makes no sense to me maybe its a brand loyalty thing.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 4, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Hes particular to what he likes too. Mid year before his Gigabyte trip he disclosed he hardly tinkers with new hardware and personally prefers tinkering with old hardware like Radeon 290X if I recall and his more current GPUs are in his drawer/cabinet collecting dust.



It ties into his love of OCing, I picture.

Doing any kind of voltage control on a modern GPU is a major PITA.  Signed bioses, and all...


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Dec 4, 2019)

Perhaps one of us should start an exclusive BUILDZOID thread?


----------

